# ZZ! Zocken in der Zukunft



## Doney (30. Januar 2009)

hey leute... in letzter spiel ich ab und zu immer maln paar pc-spiel-klassiker aus vergangenen zeiten und ich merke, dass sich die welt in den letzten 10 jahren ganz schön verändert hat... 

und da kommt mir dann immer in den sinn, wie die spiele wohl aussehen wenn ich 70 bin 

ich hab schon n bissl vorfreude auf das was kommt... vor allem weil sich die entwickler immer wieder selbst übertreffen und die spiele in immer kürzeren zeiträumen immer größere sprünge in sachen realismus machen...

ich meine in 50 jahren gibts dann bestimmt schon holodecks oder hirnstromübertragende helme oder möbel, die uns vollkomnmen vom reallife abtrennen... doch selbst wenn nich, werden die "normalen PC-Spiele" dann immer realistischer...

das ist jedoch ein punkt wo man schon fast angst bekommen könnte... ich meine was wenn wir fett und hässlich werden, keine hobbys mehr haben usw., weil wir um unsre wünsche zu erfüllen, gut auszusehn oder spaß zuhaben ja nur noch den pc anschalten müssen...

verlieren wir in zukunft viellicht sogar vollkommen die kontrolle? können bzw. wollen wir in zukunft überhaupt noch zwischen realität und virtualität unterscheiden?

was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## boss3D (30. Januar 2009)

Entweder schlafe ich heute schon, oder die _(meisten)_ Antworten bedeuten wirklich alle mehr, oder weniger das Gleiche, nur dass es jedes Mal anders formuliert ist ... 

Die Entwicklung wird jedenfalls zweifellos weitergehen und die Grafik wird auch irgendwann ein Niveau erreichen, dass man wirklich fotorealistisch nennen kann, aber zwischen Realität und Virtualität wird man IMMER unterscheiden können. Man wird den Spieler durch technische Geräte vielleicht in eine virtuelle Welt "hineinziehen" können, aber wenn er auch nur halbwegs klaren Verstandes ist, wird er feststellen, dass die KI keine moralischen Werte kennt, keine Instinkte besitzt und nicht so weit vorausdenken kann, wie ein realer Mensch. Man wird niemals das nachmachen können, was uns ausmacht: Menschlichkeit.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Philster91 (31. Januar 2009)

[x] Das wird echt der Hammer!!! +
[x] Ich freu mich auf das komplette Eintauchen in das Computerspiel (wie im Traum) mittels Hirnstrom-dingens

Ohh, die Rechner dazu erstmal . Ich warte ja schon gespannt auf den Zeitpunkt, wenn Raytracing in Spielen Einzug hält. Die Grafik wird mit Sicherheit der Hammer werden.

Das von boss3D angesprochene Thema "KI" finde ich da noch interessanter. Guckt euch mal das hier an: WinFuture.de - Wissenschaftler bauen Roboter mit lebendem Gehirn. Fragt sich, wie weit man das treiben kann und wird: Ein PC mit Gehirn. *lol*


----------



## Doney (23. Februar 2009)

glaubt ihr das sämtlichen "realen" hobbys irgendwann durch virtuelle ersetzt werden können?


----------



## joraku (23. Februar 2009)

[x] Das wird echt der Hammer!

Ich denke die Grafik wird immer besser werden und viellecht einmal an den Fotorealismus heranreichen.
Alle Hobby's wird man jedoch nicht durch virtuelles ersetzen können. (Zum Beispiel stricken  oder Computerspielen (das ist mir schon virtuell genug, aber wenn man sich Sachen wie Still Life etc. anschaut...  )

Games werden aber hoffentlich immer ein Bestandteil meines Lebens bleiben. Wenn ich genug Zeit habe und es mir Leisten kann.


----------



## aurionkratos (23. Februar 2009)

Ich lege mich noch nicht wirklich fest.

Allerdings düfte das per Hirnstrom ziemlich anstrengens in Sportspielen werden - da bleib ich lieber bei der Tastatur


----------



## Doney (23. Februar 2009)

vielleicht interessierts uns im alter ja gar nich mehr... ältere forumler nörgeln nämlich manchmal rum dass man immer alter keinen wirklichen bock mehr auf pc-spiele hat...


----------



## Southkenny (9. März 2009)

Falls wir uns nich selbst zerstören werden Spiele ein Teil der Gesellschaft sein, wie es bis jetzt auch alle anderen Medien geschaft haben. Solang nicht irgendwann das Herstellen von Videospielen oder der Vertrieb in Deutschland nicht ganz verboten wird.
Ob es nicht mehr Möglich sein wird Unreal von Real zu unterscheiden? Man weiß ja nie, aber falls es wirklich so kommt könnte das vielleicht wirklich eine Gefahr darstellen. Früher oder später. Es gibt ja jetzt schon Menschen die wegen zu viel Zocken das Realitätsgefühl verlieren und irgendwo runterspringen oder solche Sachen. Hoffen wir mal das keiner in Real Welt verhungert, weil er nur in der Unrealen isst.
*Bitte nicht alles so ernst nehmen^^


----------



## Xrais (9. März 2009)

die spiele werde irgendwann die absolute realität darstellen ,verstehe nicht wie man da was anderes behaupten kann ,vor 100 jahren hat auch niemand die heutigen technischen geräte für möglich geglaubt aber es ist so uns so wirds auch in der zukunft sein nur jeder der das hier ließt wird das wohl nicht mehr erleben dürfen


----------



## push@max (9. März 2009)

[x] das wird der Hammer

Heutige Spiele sehen schon realistisch aus...in ein paar Jahren mit neuen Displays und Grafikkarten werden wir den Unterschied nicht mehr merken.


----------



## Doney (12. März 2009)

ich hab irgendwie schon ein bisschen respekt vor der zukunft... wenn wir da überhaupt noch strom zum zocken haben^^


----------



## boss3D (12. März 2009)

Ich traue den Menschen durchaus zu, dass sie blöd genug sind, Videospiele dermaßen realistisch zu machen, dass die Anzahl an psychisch kranken Menschen, die nicht mehr zwischen Virtualität und Realität unterscheiden können, drastisch steigen wird. Die Folgen sind dann ansteigende Kriminalität, vermehrte Anwendung von Fähigkeiten, die man sich beim Spielen angeeignet hat und weiteres Auseinandertriften zwischen Einhaltung der Gesetze und der Bereitschaft, diese zu brechen.
Außerdem ist die menschliche Dummheit auch sicher groß genug, früher, oder später Roboter zu entwickeln, die sich mehr, oder weniger selbst steuern und intelligent genug sind, sich ohne menschliches Zutun am "Leben" zu erhalten und vielleicht sogar zu reproduzieren bzw. selbst zu steuern.

Genau deswegen muss früher, oder später ein Schlussstrich gezogen werden! Zu unsere eigenen Schutz müssen wir uns irgendwann mit dem Stand der Technik zufrieden geben.

Ich bin jedenfalls absolut der Meinung, dass der Mensch erst garnicht versuchen darf, Realitätsniveau _(hier wird auch immer gerne das Wort "Fotorealismus" benutzt)_ in Spielen zu erreichen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Doney (13. März 2009)

lässt sich leider  nich verhindern... und warum? weils geld bringt!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2009)

[X] Ich will verdammt noch mal auf ner klapprigen alten Tastatur rumhämmern.   

Brainmouse --> Mülltonne


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. März 2009)

Bin mal gespannt wie die Grafik in 40 Jahren aussieht. Die Abstimmung ist übrigens fürn Arsch.


----------



## Snade (14. März 2009)

[X] Das Helm Dingens

haha ich stell mir schon vor: Bei Cryis,CSS und co immer wenn man angeschossen wird kriegt man nen stromschlag durch den Helm xDD


----------



## HollomaN (14. März 2009)

[x] Ich freu mich auf das komplette Eintauchen in das Computerspiel (wie im Traum) mittels Hirnstrom-dingens

wenn wir dann das Hirnstrom-dingens auf dem kopf haben, bekommt_ "__Headbangen" ne ganz andere bedeutung


_


----------



## Lee (14. März 2009)

[X]Wir werden das alles nicht mehr erleben, weil der Mensch vorher die Welt zerstört.

Und wenn wir es erleben sollten: Jedes neue Spiel, das herauskommt ist langweiliger als seine Vorgänger. Es fehlt an Innovationen. Wie lange ist es her, dass ich mal ein richtig gutes Spiel gespielt habe. Ich sehe für die Zukunft schwarz...


----------



## joraku (24. März 2009)

Habe da mal was für euch:



> Steckt im Bleistift die Zukunft des Computers?
> Dass ein graphithaltiger Bleistift dünne Kohlenstoffschichten auf dem Papier hinterlässt, wusste man schon. Doch wie dünn sie wirklich sein können, haben erst modernste Mikroskope offenbart. >>Graphen<<, mit Betonung auf der zweiten Sibe, heißt das neue Wundermaterial. Es besteht aus einer einzigen hacudünnen Lage Kohlenstoff. Man muss sich das wie eine Art molekularen Hasendraht vorstellen: Zu regelmäßigen Sechsecken geordnet, bilden Kohlenstoffatome darin eine glatte Ebene mit außergewöhnlichen Eigenschaften.
> Physiker der Columbia University in New York haben die Reißfestigkeit des Nanomaterials erprobt: Sie spannten ein winziges, nur unter dem Mikroskop sichtbares Stück Graphen über ein ebenso winziges Loch und pikten mit einer hauchdünnen Nadel hinein. Erstaunliches Ergebnis: Der Stoff ist absolut reißfest. Gäbe es ihn in genügend großen Stücken, kännte man eine Kaffetasse überdecken, einen Bleistift darauf stellen und auf ihm ein Auto balancieren - das Tuch trüge die Belastung unversehrt.
> Noch erstaunlicher sind die elektrischen Eigenschaften des Graphens. Es leitet Elektronen schneller als jeder andere Stoff. Der Grund: Die Kohlenstoffatome liegen in der Ebene in solcher Perfektion nebeneinander,  dass sie dem fließenden Strom fast keinen Widerstand entgegensätzen. Solche Eigenschaften elektriesieren Computerbauer, denn die stoßen langsam an die Grenzen. Noch mehr Geschwindigkeit können sie ihrem Chips nur um den Preis einer höheren Stromaufnahme abtrotzen. Schon heute heizt manch Computer-CPU stärker als eine Herdplatte. Graphen mit seinem geringen Widerstand käme da gerade recht. Theoretische Berechnungen zeigen zudem, dass Graphen-Transistoren hundertmal schneller schalten könnten als die besten heutigen Exemplare. Der Physiker Walter de Heer von der Georgia Tech University in Atlanta/USA rechnet deshalb mit *Taktraten im Terahertz - Bereich*, sollte der Graphen-Computer Wirklichkeit werden.
> Bis dahin steht den Wissenschaftlern noch ein hartes Stück Arbeit bevor. Niemand weiß, wie man so winzige Strukturen herstellen kann. Nichteinmal ein Produktionsverfahren für größere Blätter Graphen ist bekannt. Das bisherige ist dafür jedenfalls zu primitiv: Mit Klebeband reißen die Forscher kleine Graphitplättchen in immer dünnere Blättchen entzwei. Das Ausgangsmaterial stammt dabei von einem Bleistift.


Zitiert von:
Nicolai Schirawski, P.M., Ausgabe November 2008, Artikel: "Steckt im Bleistift die Zukunft des Computers?" 

Ich denke, um in Zukunft mit besserer Grafik etc. zocken zu können muss erstmal ein Schritt in die Zukunft von der technologischen Seite gemacht werden. Die Leistungsaufnahme mancher Grafikkarten und mancher CPU ist ja schon enorm. 

Was meint ihr dazu? Oder habt ihr schoneinmal etwas von einer Weiterentwicklung á la Nanotechnologie gehört?


----------



## heartcell (24. März 2009)

[x] Ich freu mich auf das komplette Eintauchen in das Computerspiel (wie im Traum) mittels Hirnstrom-dingens

muhaha, allerdings seh ich darin auch die gefahr.
aber das würde hier den rahmen sprengen^^

mfg


----------



## boss3D (30. März 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Oder habt ihr schoneinmal etwas von einer Weiterentwicklung á la Nanotechnologie gehört?


Ich kenne auch Aussagen von Experten, die behaupten, dass schon bald Schluss mit der Entwicklung von noch leistungsfähigerer Hardware sei, weil es nanometertechnisch schon bald nicht mehr kleiner ginge.

In dem Punkt muss man ganz einfach abwarten, wass wirklich passiert, wenn AMD/Intel/ATi/nVidia bei 1 nm angelangt sind ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Doney (30. März 2009)

was aber kein problem darstellen sollte... computer haben früher mehrere tonnen gewogen... wenns nicht mehr kleiner geht mit den elementen, werden einfach mehr aneinandergereiht...

und mal ehrlich... wer wirklich leistung für sein system will, dem ist es egal wenn sein pc halt plötzlich 4-mal so groß is...

nur laptops, notebooks, etc. haben damit ein problem...


----------

